# Medal Of Honour Airborne Crash at start up (Blue screen)



## Richings (Apr 23, 2007)

Ello,

I just recently installed the new game Medal Of Honour Airborne on my PC and i have a problem.

Now, i first put it in one of my drivers which is a dvd re-writable drive. When i was waiting for the installation screen it went straight to a blue screen saying there has been a problem and the system has to shut down. This happened twice.

I then put it in my other DVD ROM drive and waited for the installation screen, it worked and i installed the game succesfully.

Is there a reason for that problem?

Now... once i installed the game, i clicked on the game and waited for it to start. Screen flashes and goes straight to a blue screen saying the very same error as before.

Is there a reason for this?

Since then, i cannot play this game and would like to as soon as possible.

Someone must know this problem and could tell me how to fix this? If not, i will then have to take it back.

Thankyou.

System Specs - 2.5GB RAM, e-Geforce 8800 GTS 320MB graphics card, AMD Athlon 64 processor, 2.21 GHz, SP2. Need more? I know i have enough space for the game and i know very it will work with what i have.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

What power supply do you have in your computer?

Try running Memtest - it's a bootable CD which thoroughly tests the memory for any errors. Let it do a few passes, and let us know the results.


----------



## Richings (Apr 23, 2007)

420W Power supply. I know i need a better one, been looking for a really good deal for a 620 maybe 650W. Would that be the problem. 

Just to let you know, the problem still exists. When i want to play the game, i put the cd into the CD ROM drive and my screen pops off and a message apears saying No Signal.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Could be, what's the brand of the power supply you have now?

Try unplugging one of the DVD drives, and unplugging any unnecessary USB things you have plugged in, basically anything that draws power that you don't absolutely need, so you can try to get it to run.

Also, give Memtest a shot, from my earlier post.


----------



## Richings (Apr 23, 2007)

I will find out for you tommorow evening, its really late and i just read your reply. Thanks for helping me out with this, been waiting for a while.

Speak soon.


----------



## misiaq (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm pretty sure it's not caused by a weak PSU. This problem is described on the offical EA MOHAirborne page... you should have the win xp SP2 properly installed and windows built-in firewall turned on (start/run/services.msc - windows firewall etc.)
there are lot of bugs and problems with this game, I'm not sure that the game is worth buying it.


----------

